# Someone will or able to help in get a trainer in Oklahoma City?



## tyler58 (Jun 20, 2014)

I need to get back on track fell out of the game for about 6 months was doing great just need someone to help me learn from where I made mistakes an where I can improve on.

Nutritionist
Weight training
Supplements
Posing 

The trainer doesn't not need to be perfect in all just need someone that knows how to get me to my goal. 

Thanks for the help everyone


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jun 20, 2014)

What part of okc and what gym are you using? Maybe PM me


----------



## formula1069 (Jun 20, 2014)

You have all that here for free !!
Just ask guys here will help


----------



## tyler58 (Jun 20, 2014)

North okc. I will ask questions through my journey again, I would just someone there in person into help guid me as well. 

Thanks again fellas for the help.


----------

